# My betta has black scales



## orangeclumsy2 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a red betta named steve, and he has recently got some black scales. what is wrong with him? is he okay? I heard that this was called ammonia burns, but im not sure. I moved him to a slightly larger area, and am changing his water more frequently. I can't tell if they're going away or not. please help!!!!!!!!! :blueworry:


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

when did you get him? it could just be his coloring.


----------



## orangeclumsy2 (Dec 21, 2009)

i got him a while ago, and when i got him he was completely red, and then he got some purple. he just started to get some black and gray sales here and there. not a whole bunch.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm actually incredibly interested in ideas that this could be. My red crowntail recently developed some black scales on his side(just a few) and around his gills(well, the part that flares out at least). I was also told it could be ammonia burns, but they haven't gone away...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> This thread is over a year old.


:rofl::tanshades:


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

*facepalm* For some reason I was reading it as 12 dash whatever... Lol, sorry!


----------

